# help id?



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

...they reminded me of chantrells. i looked up the black trumpet n it resembles it but yet ?? anyone recognize..i found it under a pine, in a cemetry. i visit the local cemetry almost daily..its apart of my cooldown after my run n i like sayin howdy..very few visitors. anyways, short stalks, hollow stem, sorta leathery feel but samples are aged a tad, no gills under..


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

oh im not planning on eating...i have a mushoom guide thats packed away n internet pics arnt helping. im just curious...


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I think its to far past its prime to get an id. that said, try some of the fungi id groups on facebook. The one for the southeast is excellent, very knowledgeable folks.  That's were I post sometimes.


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

ok...thank you..


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow! I have seen something similar, but much smaller. Those are huge!


----------

